# [2011] Lightning Strikes!



## GregT (Apr 23, 2011)

TUGgers,

I know everybody in Marriott-land wants to know if Puck is going to make it to Kauai Lagoons and send us all a review, or whether he's going to stay home and root for his beloved Lightning if they make a strong run in hockey playoffs (durring his 25th anniversary).

The Lightning are making it exciting, with a decisive 8-2 victory today over Pittsburgh, but still have a ways to go -- and are down 3-2 in the series count.    Game Six returns to St. Pete's, but thus far home ice has meant nothing.

Good luck Puck -- and am curious how Mrs. Puck feels about all this.

Best,

Greg


----------



## puckmanfl (Apr 23, 2011)

good afternnon...

Greg 

I messed up today... I make the doctors sked in my emergency dept.  I put myself on in the daytime thinking there would be a playoff game tonight,but alas it was at 12 noon, thus I will be watching the happy replay on TiVO.  reagrdless how this turns out I just love my Bolts.  I am thrilled to have one more game.  If it doesn't end as planned at least I will get to stand and show my appreciation for an awesome season...

Mrs. Puck loves the lightning as much as I do!!!

Let's go lIghtning....


----------



## puckmanfl (Apr 23, 2011)

good evening

It looked great on the HD DVR as well...

The Bruins Canadiens are now in OT...

Playoff Hockey is the best sports going!!!!

On monday, the middle cash drain gets to go with dad to a playoff game!!!

Go Bolts!!!


----------



## davidn247 (Apr 23, 2011)

puckmanfl said:


> good evening
> 
> It looked great on the HD DVR as well...
> 
> ...



Good for you. My Devils are not part of the party (for once). Best of the week-end was Rangers being kicked out!


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 23, 2011)

I am not a huge hockey fan. Being a Canadian citizen it is rather shocking . However I do tend to follow the playoffs (especially if a Canadian team is in the playoffs). There is no hope for my former hometown Leafs.

I always watch what could be the last game of the Stanley Cup final. There is nothing greater than watching the wining team hoist Lord Stanley's Cup. It moves me to tears every year, even if the Red Wings win.


----------



## eal (Apr 23, 2011)

Since moving to BC last August I am surprised to find myself a rabid Canucks fan, biting my nails and pacing in front of the TV  - the last two games were agony!  Tomorrow better be different...


----------



## puckmanfl (Apr 24, 2011)

good morning...

Come on all you hockey nuts...

chime in with your stories about your favorite team...

This is what makes it fun!!!

David..I know you are disappointed regarding Devils this season, but with 3 Cups and just about yearly visits to the dance, not much to complain about over the past 15 seasons...

94 Eastern Conference Finals Devils v. Rangers probably in the top 10 playoff rounds ever!!!  Greg you will need to search you tube for "Messiers guarantee" and "Matteau... Matteau" to get the gist of this one!!!


----------



## GregT (Apr 24, 2011)

puckmanfl said:


> 94 Eastern Conference Finals Devils v. Rangers probably in the top 10 playoff rounds ever!!!  Greg you will need to search you tube for "Messiers guarantee" and "Matteau... Matteau" to get the gist of this one!!!



Puck,

Good reading and good references -- thanks for pointing me in the right direction!!

Giuliani was calling Messier "Mr. June" after this series!?!   Hoping for a repeat -- any guarantees going on right now?

Go Bolts!  (the hockey ones, this time).

Best,

Greg


Here's a memory for you...a great one....one of the greatest.....????


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8gfD134ED54


----------



## puckmanfl (Apr 24, 2011)

good evening...
Greg

only one guarantee from good ol puck!  I will be there with my son taking it all in!!!

Thanks for the miracle on ice clip...

A couple of Myths regarding this game

#1  everyone says they remember watching it live.  The was played at 5pm on Fri Feb 22, 1980.  It was seen nationwide at 8pm EST on TAPE Delay.  Only the Rochester market received a live feed.  Jim mcKay (wide world of sports) stated on the HBO special documenting his career that the two most difficult tasks in his career were covering the tragedy at the Munich Olympics and coming on the air that February evening and not letting on that the game  had already been completed.  He hedged by stating "folks, you are in for a quite a night this evening"

#2 50,000 people will tell you they were at the game.  The rink seats about 8,000.  I went on a pilgrimage in 2004 with my sons Bantam team to a tournament at Lake Placid.  He played on the 1980 rink.

#3 The common myth is that this was the Gold medal game.  This is not true.  In fact, the way the Olympics worked at the time was that USA had to play Finland the following Sunday morning.  Had they lost, not only would they not get the gold medal they would not get ANY medal!!!!  This has been changed to the current format where the final game is for the gold and loser takes silver...

Please watch the Disney Production "miracle".  Disney hired actors that could skate with hockey experience!!!  They recreated many of the exact on ice moments. Kurt Russell "nailed" Herb Brooks.  Coach Brooks unfortunately passed away, the summer before the release of this classic.  The Herb Brooks speech duplicated by Russell is a classic moment.   You tube also has a 5 year old imitating Kurt Russell. 

#4  There is no officially liscensed DVD of the event.  31 years after ABC, the USOC and the players are still arguing over the royalties.  There are bootlegs out there and ESPN did air the game once in its entirety!!!!

#5  The biggest Myth of all was that the USA team was a bunch of mediocre College players, that got lucky on the grandest stage!  This is complete malarkey.  About 13-14 went on to NHL and a good many played for more than 10 years!!!!

#6  Al Michaels was an unknown up and comer with ABC at the time.  The big boys at ABC Cosell,Jackson etc et al...turned down the hockey assignment.  This made Mr. Michaels career.  



On my Lightning wall of fame at home is a pictured of the celebration after the Russi an game signed by the players of team USA...


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 24, 2011)

Our Bruins are up now in their series after being down 2-0, VERY exciting to watch them and the Habs go after each other!

The problem I have is, we're watching some sports thing or another every night with the Bruins and Celtics in the playoffs and the RedSox beginning their season.  I'm a HUGE Sox fan, have been since I was 13, and I don't often miss a game on the radio or TV.  But we watch pretty much all four pro teams up here, and with the Sox on the west coast lately I'm not getting any sleep!  Don manages to stay awake for the early Bruins/Celtics games but then when they're over I switch to the Sox, and they've kept me wide awake until 2 in the morning lately.  They need to come back home so I can wind down at a proper hour.  :rofl: 

Today we had a lovely Easter dinner bookmarked by a sports smorgasbord - Celtics, Sox, the Heritage golf tournament, whatever 4-4 tied NHL game was making Stephen jump up and down and yell, and some college softball thing that our niece Katie found somewhere on her computer.  Whew!

Go Bruins!    

Puck, if you do find yourself in Hawaii for important games, check out the pool bar at your resort.  We had a BLAST! watching a Celtics/Lakers series there one year with a whole east/west crowd around the pool bar at Waiohai.  Sounds ridiculous, doesn't it?  But those hours rank right up there as some of the best memories we have from that trip.


----------



## puckmanfl (Apr 24, 2011)

good evening!!!

Sue

in 2003 we were in Boston for a hockey tournament.  While my oldest was playing, I snagged  2 tix for yanks/sox playoff game 3 at Fenway!  This was the game where Pedro and Zimmer threw down!!!  This was my sons first ballgame.  The son of a Bronx boy is now a Red Sox fan for life.  He just loved Fenway!  Thought you would like that one!!!

watched Tiger win 2008 US open on one leg from maui ocean club lahaina towers!!!


----------



## larryallen (Apr 25, 2011)

Growing up a in So Cal, though a huge sports fan, hockey was never too big in my life; a distant #5 of the "main 4 sports" behind soccer. However, as I get older I do enjoy hockey a lot. I watched a lot more the last few years when I can.  Live in Nor Cal now so root for the Sharks. Go to a Shark's game now and then and always love it. Atmosphere much better than an NBA game. Also hit the minor league games in Stockton sometimes which are surprisingly fun.  Go Sharks!


----------



## AceValenta (Apr 25, 2011)

May 1996: was most memorable hockey game ever! I had a chance to pickup playoff tickets for the Pens vs. Rangers game. Lemieux scored a hat trick not to be out done Jamomir Jagr decided to join in the fun and score a hat trick too. My brother and I were sitting 7 rows center ice! What a great memory in Pittsburgh Sports History! 

June 2009enguins win their 3rd Stanley cup! We were in downtown Pittsburgh for the big event. We were celebrating my parent's 50th Anniversary. Everyone else left the restaurant at the start of game time. We had the place to ourselves. The dinner party moved to the bar area carrying dinner plates to the the restaurant's bar area to watch the Pens hoist number 3! It was a great celebration on many fronts. 

Let's go Pens!


----------



## GregT (Apr 25, 2011)

puckmanfl said:


> good evening...
> Greg
> 
> only one guarantee from good ol puck!  I will be there with my son taking it all in!!!
> ...



Puck, 

I'm very happy that you'll be there to see Game Six with one of the Drains.   We'll be thinking about you and I'll be rooting for the Bolts!

Very interesting facts about the Miracle on Ice -- I'll definitely look for the movie "Miracle" and something for the kids to see too... I loved the comments on Jim McKay and also Al Michaels -- thanks again for the info!

Best,

Greg


----------



## puckmanfl (Apr 25, 2011)

good afternoon...

another Miracle Tidbit....

with the game in the closing minutes and USA perilously holding on to a 4-3 advantage.  The Soviets aggressively stormed the USA zone and goalie Jim Craig.  As the clock wound down to the final minutes, Soviet coach Viktor Tikhanov failed to pull his goalie (mishkin) to get on an extra attacker in an attempt to even the game.  This is a universal strategy applied in just about every one goal game.  It turns out that the Soviets hadn't lost in about 3 years.  Coach Brooks noticed this on the bench he stated "he doesn't know what to do!!! "It was a classic gaffe, often overlooked!!!


----------



## puckmanfl (Apr 25, 2011)

good evening....

This is also a precious moment from the world of sports...
A 1986 J-E-T-S moment...

one of the all time classics

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iNoy1yKmcRw

enjoy...

sports really are a microcosm of life!!!!


----------



## BobG7734 (Apr 25, 2011)

SueDonJ...totally agree with you !  The best sports venue is Boston and this past weekend could not have been better.

Go Bruins tonight for the series!

Can't wait to get to Fenway next week (have sold most of my seasons tickets for the early (April) season games)


----------



## puckmanfl (Apr 25, 2011)

good evening...

I agree  even though I am from NYC,  Boston is an awesome sports town.  Don't forget all of the D1 D3 and NE prep high school hockey!!!!


----------



## puckmanfl (Apr 25, 2011)

good evening!!!

Off to the game!!!!

Go Bolts, Go Bruins and Go sharks !!!!

My son (oldest cash drain) played varsity hockey at Lawrence Academy (groton, ma).  Some of the best weekends were spend watching LA take on Belmont Hill, Nobles and the rest of the ISL, then sliding over to Conte Forum or Agganis arena for some Hockey East action!!!!

will report after the game!!!!


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 25, 2011)

SueDonJ said:


> I'm a HUGE Sox fan, have been since I was 13.



Being a huge fan, that must have been a tough 10 years since you were 13 waiting for the Sox to finally win the World Series in 2004 after all those years without the title?


----------



## puckmanfl (Apr 25, 2011)

good evening...

another exciting game...

game had many twists and turns and could have gone either way!! Tonight the Bolts had the key moments go in their favor.  Back to the burgh for game 7!!!

Go Bolts!!!!


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 25, 2011)

dioxide45 said:


> Being a huge fan, that must have been a tough 10 years since you were 13 waiting for the Sox to finally win the World Series in 2004 after all those years without the title?



Oh gosh, I really hate Surprise Math Quiz Day on TUG!  But let's see, if I waited 10 years from age 13 for the Sox to win in 2004, then I must have been 23 in 2004?  HA!  It was a lot more than 10 years that I waited!

I have vague memories of '67, '75 is way more defined, wish I could forget certain moments from '86 and '03, have loved the multi-championships since but '04 holds a special place in my heart.  All through the years I've been mesmerized regardless of the standings.  There is just something about the 3's, 4's and 9's symmetry of baseball that's fascinating, and it's pretty difficult to not love the Sox if you grow up in Boston loving the game.  (But maybe not so difficult as I imagine, considering Puck's son grew up in the Evil Empire's backyard and loves the Sox instead of the Dreaded Yankees.)

And, I've gotta admit, the nice-looking men who play the game might have something to do with my fanatical devotion.  :rofl:

{eta}  You know how some mothers wish for their 20-something daughters to end up in a nice, secure marriage with a good man?  When Eileen was in high school and Theo Epstein was named GM to the Sox, I cut his picture out of the newspaper and wrote on it, "Eileen, will you marry this man?  I want tickets."  That picture stayed on the fridge for months with a running commentary from both of us:
"I'm too young for him."
"Men love younger wives."
"I don't know him."
"That reason hasn't stopped thousands of arranged marriages."
"He doesn't know me."
"Go stalk him at Fenway."
"He could have any woman his age."
"Trust me, he could have any woman MY age!"
"Dad, make Mom stop."
(from Dad) "Nothing I can do, she still thinks Jason Varitek is coming for her someday."

HAHAHA ... we had such fun with that, pages and pages.  And every one of her aunties agreed with me!


----------



## GregT (Apr 26, 2011)

puckmanfl said:


> good evening...
> 
> another exciting game...
> 
> ...



Puck,

Congrats on the big win!!!  Exciting game for the Lightning -- I arrived early for the Padres game at 6:00 (or so) -- checked the internet -- It was 2-1 at that point, after 2 periods -- went into the stadium and went to the sports bar -- they couldn't find the game on TV -- it was now 3-2.

I left and went over to where my seats are and checked the other (smaller) sports bar.  Shockingly, they had it televised there, and it was now 4-2.  I watched the last 5 minutes of the game rooting for my newly adopted hockey team -- exciting stuff!!   Now back to Pittsburgh on Wednesday for Game 7!   Congrats again and good luck!

Sue, if Eileen does end up marrying Theo Epstein, can you please ask her to have the Sox trade back Adrian Gonzalez?   We have no offense without him.   

Best,

Greg



Edited:     Sue -- no disrespect intended to the Sox' finest moment, but this was the best I could find on Youtube (in keeping with the video tradition of this thread).

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zDfNeajJ7WE


----------



## puckmanfl (Apr 26, 2011)

good morning...

Thanks for the interest...

go to www.nhl.com or www.tampabaylightning.com 

both should have the highlight package on video!!!

Next year you will need to invest about $150 in the NHL Center Ice package...  Then you can watch all of your new teams games!!!!

The Bolts welcome all fans!!! new, old, even TUGGER's...


----------



## ilene13 (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm just going to add GO SABRES!!!


----------



## Pens_Fan (Apr 26, 2011)

Not rooting for the Lightning.


----------



## puckmanfl (Apr 26, 2011)

good morning...

I knew you were out there Pens Fan...

Let's enjoy the game on Wednesday and hope for an event where the players decide the outcome(not the zebras).  Enjoy the spectacle.  Two teams battling hard for the prize is what is all about!!!

As much as we root for our home teams, it isn't always about the winning and losing but the process and enjoying the competition...

as the wide world of sports opening said for over 25 years...

The human thrill of athletic competition...


----------



## AceValenta (Apr 26, 2011)

puckmanfl said:


> good morning...
> 
> I knew you were out there Pens Fan...
> 
> ...



I am hoping the Pens don't blow the 3-1 series lead! it should be a good game Wednesday in Da' Burg! 

LET'S GO PENS!!


----------



## puckmanfl (Apr 27, 2011)

good evening

WOW!!!!!

GO BOLTS!!!!

CAPS here we come


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 27, 2011)

Yeah, WOW!  Funny, but that's what I posted earlier in the NHL thread in the Lounge after the B's won their game 7 in OT.  WOW!  Congrats to your team, Puck.  Feels great, doesn't it?


----------



## puckmanfl (Apr 27, 2011)

good evening

Sue..
I will pull for Bruins and you can pull for Bolts and then we can enjoy Bolts/B's...

oops getting a bit ahead here

feel great, but I feel for the Pens Fans (the real ones) not the bandwaggoning Lightning Season Tix holders that put on #87 jerseys when the Pens roll into town!!!  

have to remember that injuries are never an excuse but #87 and #71 are 2 of the 5 best players on the planet!!!


----------



## GregT (Apr 28, 2011)

Congrats to Sue and Puck!   Condolences to Ace and Pens.

I actually watched both games yesterday -- they showed the Bruins/Canadiens first, and then moved to the Lightning/Penguins after OT ended.    So, we joined it early in 3rd period....

Congrats again!  Watched it with Mrs. GregT, so now there is another Bolts fan in San Diego -- looking forward to more!

Best to all,

Greg


----------



## puckmanfl (Apr 28, 2011)

good afternoon

Greg...

next year you need the NHL Center Ice package.  You can watch all of the games in HD...

pretty cool....


----------



## AceValenta (Apr 28, 2011)

Congrats to Puck! 

When the Pens can't score on Powerplays they deserve to lose! Way to keep fighting Lighting!


----------



## beanie (Apr 28, 2011)

I remember the 94 playoffs very well, being a Ranger fan living in NJ ( I was into hockey before the devils came ) . as the second round was winding down and it was clear the rangers were going to get by washington and the devils would beat boston , I called the ticket office at the brendan byrne arena and had to purchase the eastern conference finals and the stanley cup finals in order to get tickets to that series. no problem , if the rangers win I would get a refund for the stanley cup finals and if they lost I knew I would be able to sell them .

I also remember sitting in my seat surrounded by devils fans being  down 2-0 in game six halfway thru the second period saying to a friend of mine  "if its 2-0 at the end of the period, we are out of here " because in one of our earlier losses in that round the devil fans were none to kind to us ranger fans as we were leaving
  . the rest as they say is history.

 I also remember the 1980 USA- russian game was not on TV till a tape delay on saturday night on abc . I found out the results by calling sports phone


----------



## puckmanfl (Apr 28, 2011)

good evening...

wow

I remember sports phone!!!!

The game was on a Friday evening atn 5pm and shown later that night!!!!

Go Bolts....

If you want a good story on the 1994 Rangers get the ESPN video June 14, 1994.  It tells the story of the OJ situation superimposed onthe NBA finals, Rangers, world cup, arnold palmer etc... must see tv...

the best of the 30 in 30 series...


----------



## puckmanfl (Apr 29, 2011)

good evening....

It is getting better and better

Bolts 4 Caps 2...  this one was really impressive!!!


----------



## puckmanfl (May 1, 2011)

good evening...

Big win tonight for the Bolts....

Bolts 3 Caps 2 OT...

This thing is just getting started however!!!!

Will be at the Forum for games 3 and 4...

GregT.. why not fly across the country for a couple of playoff games!!! will snag you some ducats!!!!

Sue..B's looked good too!!!!

you could stop in St. Louis and pick up Perry!!!!


----------



## GregT (May 1, 2011)

puckmanfl said:


> good evening...
> 
> Big win tonight for the Bolts....
> 
> ...



Puck,

My apologies for being off-line this weekend -- took my two Beautiful Daughters (Cassie, age 10 and Caroline, age 8 -- 9 in July) to Catalina Island this weekend for Indian Princess campout.   I checked my blackberry on Saturday and saw the Bolts Friday night victory -- but technology skills (mine) precluded a celebratory post -- but was happy!

By the time the ferry dropped us back at 2pm, we were home by 3:30pm, and I turned on todays game at 4pm.    What a game!!!!!!!!!!

And there are two new Bolts fans in the world -- Cassie and Caroline -- and I'm confident that Jack (age 6) will become a fan when (if?) he is done cleaning his room and gets to watch the OT replay.

Great stuff!!!!

Funny you mentioned the ducats, I did ask my wife mid-game if she would mind if I flew to TPA for a hockey game this week -- she knows I'm just crazy enough to do it...(and for the record, she had no objection).

But alas, sanity prevailed, and I think I'm a TV fan this week and hopefully next week too....

Loving the run, and provides LOTS of sports excitement in the Tibbitts house these days...

Best,

Greg


Sue:  Congrats -- I've not seen highlights yet but happy for the result!  Best  GT


----------



## puckmanfl (May 1, 2011)

good evening....

games are back to back Tues/wed... you can stay in my crib and the ducats will be on me!!!!

If not TV works too!!!

I have the best seats in the joint...Go on the the website

www.sptimesforum.com and check out 201a 7-8


----------



## GregT (May 1, 2011)

puckmanfl said:


> good evening....
> 
> games are back to back Tues/wed... you can stay in my crib and the ducats will be on me!!!!
> 
> ...



Puck,

Those seats look tremendous!  Center ice --Jeep Club looks nice!!

Love the offer -- very much appreciated -- but I'm a TV fan this week and hopefully next....take heart in knowing there are more and more Lightning fans each day!   Jack will clean that room eventually, and then you'll have the whole family...

Best to all,

Greg

Go Bolts!!!!


----------



## puckmanfl (May 3, 2011)

good evening....

The beat goes on!!!

Bolts 4 Caps 3..the 3rd period was the best period the Bolts have played during the playoffs...

This tthing ain't over but If this is truly 2004 redux..then I will have to see the ending from Kauai Lagoons...  I am sure there is a sports pub somewhere that will put on hockey!!! 

No way , I miss the 25th anni. gig!!!!  Besides those 7000 pts would go in the penalty box and I would lose my koolina week too!!!!

Go Bolts...

p.s  Greg.. have you watched Miracle yet!!!????


----------



## GregT (May 4, 2011)

puckmanfl said:


> good evening....
> 
> The beat goes on!!!
> 
> ...



Puck, great game great hockey!!!!!  Go Bolts!

For the second week in a row, I was at a Padres game, and watching hockey in the bar before the game started (Padres won, by the way).   Strong finish, exciting hockey, very happy for my Florida friends!

I sure am hoping you're watching hockey from Kauai Lagoons -- would be very memorable.  Great great stuff!

And yes -- Miracle is a fabulous movie -- it's on the list of my Summer Series (I show Classic movies to my kids during the summer, we've got Miracle, Sound of Music, Black Stallion, Oliver, Singing in the Rain, etc) and I'm very excited for my kids to see it.  It's one of the reasons we're watching lots of hockey these days, to help them understand the movie.

Looking forward to Game 4 -- let's close it out and move on the next round!

Best to all,

Greg


----------



## RandR (May 4, 2011)

One of the best things about Miracle was that even though I knew how it ended, I was never bored and was still excited at the end.

Unfortunately, my Rangers are once again gone from the playoffs.  Down to rooting against certain teams rather than rooting for mine.  Been a long time since 1994.


----------



## puckmanfl (May 4, 2011)

good morning...

RandR...  I am a transplanted NYCer and old Ranger fan (before Lightning) as well...

Just remember what Sam Rosen said as the clock wound down in 1994....

"this one will last a lifetime...no more curses,  no more 1940!!!!"  Enjoy it.. I do...

There is a great box set (DVD) of the last 14 games of the 1994 playoffs Rangers v Devils and Rangers v. Canucks...  you can snag it on nhl.com  

The Best line of Miracle was when Coach Brooks was sipping hot coco in Lake Placid lamenting the "matchups" with the Soviet Players. he said "Patty, we just don't match up".  Patty said "you might want to skip that part when you talk to the team!!!!"

Greg.. I suggest you snag the DVD on the 2004 Lightning... 9.95 on nhl.com or www.tampabaylightning.com   go to shop!!!


----------



## puckmanfl (May 4, 2011)

good morning....

Greg...
interesting that you should bring up "Sound of Music"  as it is one of my favorites...

In 2001 (3 years before I ever heard of Marriott time shares) Mrs. Puck and I made a journey to Salzburg, because it just looked so cool in the movie!!!

We picked up some little tidbits!!!!

There was once a little known tour called "the Land and Lakes of Salzburg"  a rather spottily attended sightseeing tour.   After the 1965 release of the movie, the tour operators added a few stops such as the gazebo (16 going on 17 fame)  the real Von Trapp house and the cathedral where the actual wedding took place.  The tour was renamed "The Sound of Music Tour" and is one of the most popular tours on the planet!!!

If you watch the Do-re -mi sequence...you will noticed that in a 5 minute movie sequence, the family ran, bicylcled and rode in a horse driven carriage for a distance of about 80Km. The children changed clothes at least 4 times!!!

The story had a few poetic moments of inaccuracy (don't all based on true story movies).  The Von Trapp family did not escape the German occupation by "climbing every mountain" during the Salzburg Music Festival. The actually left Austria on a train as they had Italian passports

A close review of a European map shows that Salzburg is just south of the Bavarian village of Berchtesgarden, home of the "Eagles nest" winter home to Adolph Hitler.  Nuetral Switzerland is 150 kn to the west!!!

The Von Trapp family still owns and operated the Von Trapp ski lodge in Vermont.  This is an II resort that occasionally pops up on availability on the II website!!!  This is the timeshare connection!!!!

Brigitta was played by Angela Cartwright of Lost in Space and Make Room for Daddy fame!!!  I really am dating myself now...but Lost in Space was my favorite TV show of the late 60's... 

Sound  of Music grossed $300,000,000 with a production budget of $8 million.  One of the all time profit winners!!!  This is in 1965 dollars and before the era of cable reruns and DVD's (although the 45th anniv gig is on sale)..In terms of actual viewers in the theatre and inflation adjusted $$$ I believe it is close to #1 most successful film ever!!!

Greg, when you get your apple ID I will send you the pix...


----------



## puckmanfl (May 4, 2011)

good morning....

Rand...

please remember that you have a great coach.  Remember where Coach Torts came from before you got him. Tort's son and mine played youth hockey together and I have gotten to know the man well.  Don't let the verbal play with Larry Brooks fool you, he is an incredibly warm hearted soul, that will do anything for the community and his players.  

I was the manager of the peewee team which had Torts  son on it.  He never interfered, but made all of his resources available to us and helped us in so many ways.  He resisted every one of my attempts to get him on the ice during practices.  The one time he did was a day to remember for all of us!!  I remember playing the role of one of our absent D -men during a drill. Torts was giving me the "business" too!!  He didn't care if I was slow and over 45, he demanded full effort ,even from the coaches during practice!!!

Torts is a perfect Ranger.  If you can snag Brad Richards, then you will have something!!!  I hope he comes home to Tampa, but I don't think we have cap room to sign him.


----------



## GregT (May 4, 2011)

Puck,

I love the Sound of Music info -- that's been a favorite of mine for years and years and years.   I intentionally waited until the kids were this age before watching it, to try and make it "special" for them too.  It's a timeless classic.

I've picked about four other families (who all have good kids) and we gather on Sunday nights to watch some of the Classics.    Sound of Music kicks off the season on June 12 (right before our annual trip to MOC on the 17th!).

Thanks again for the Sound of Music information -- very interesting -- got anything on Casablanca????

Go Bolts!

Best,

Greg


----------



## puckmanfl (May 4, 2011)

good evening....

I know a lot a bout a few things!!! Casablanca isn't on my radar, although a great flix!!!  My charge nurse on weekends is from Morocco, maybe I can get info!!!


----------



## GregT (May 4, 2011)

TUGgers,

Huge win tonight for the Lightning -- a stunning four game sweep over top-seeded Washington!   The Lightning are a juggernaut right now, winning 7 in a row in all conditions -- home, road, underdog, doesn't matter.  The Lightning are making hockey pundits (not just Puck) talk about 2004 -- these are exciting times to be a Bolt fan!!

And a huge split appears possible in TUG world -- as the Boston Bruins are also looking like the next possible opponent -- pitting two TUG favorites (Puck and SueDonJ) against one another in a friendly (?) rivalry.

More to follow -- but the Lightning are definitely advancing to the next level -- exciting days right now.

Best to all -- Go Bolts!

Greg


----------



## SueDonJ (May 5, 2011)

AAIIEE!!!  Take it back, take it back!  :hysterical:   We Boston fans are tortured souls, we've learned that being up 3-0 in a series means NOTHING!  At this point it's important to try to keep verrrrry quiet so as not to upset the gods.  (For the next few days you'll find most of us underneath our desks or barricaded behind locked doors with all our fingers and toes crossed.)


----------



## puckmanfl (May 5, 2011)

good morning...

Sue

Go B's..take care of business and then lets bring it on!!!  We can laugh about it Memorial Day weekend 2012 at Surf Watch!!!!  Good Luck Bruins!!!

I hope the Eastern  Finals bring a close contest played at the highest level....


----------



## LisaH (May 5, 2011)

Go Sharks!


----------



## puckmanfl (May 5, 2011)

good morning...

Sharks rock too...  I believe that Dan Boyle is the best defenseman in hockey!!!  Remember where he came from!!!!  Of course...The Bolts!!!


----------



## RandR (May 5, 2011)

puckmanfl said:


> good morning...
> 
> RandR...  I am a transplanted NYCer and old Ranger fan (before Lightning) as well...
> 
> ...



Enjoy it is an understatement. It was one of the best days of my life.  (A little sad, I agree.)  I was there for game 7 against the Canucks and also game 7 against the Devils.  Between that and the Knicks, I lost a few years off my life.  

I actually have a video tape of all the playoff games, although I think I am missing game 6 against the Devils.  Nice guarantee by Messier.


----------



## RandR (May 5, 2011)

puckmanfl said:


> good morning....
> 
> Rand...
> 
> ...



Very cool of Torts not to interfere.  I am okay with him as a coach.  Don't like his "doghouse" too much but lots of coaches do that.  Not sure if we will have enough cap room for Richards but you never know how they can manipulate things to get players.  It's nice to be able to eat large contracts by sending players to the minors.


----------



## RandR (May 5, 2011)

beanie said:


> I found out the results by calling sports phone



976-1313  Don't know why I remember that.


----------



## GregT (May 7, 2011)

TUG Hockey Fans,

The matchup is set for the Eastern Conference Finals:  Puck's Lightning versus SueDonJ's Bruins.

Both teams come in off impressive 4-0 sweeps, and the Lightning are winners of 7 straight.   Bruins looked strong in their series against Philly, and it promises to be a tight series.

I'm very happy that I didn't spoil the Bruins chances with my inadvertent jinx -- good luck to all, but with apologies to SueDonJ.......

Go Bolts!!!!

Greg


----------



## SueDonJ (May 7, 2011)

Very gracious, thanks.  GO BRUINS!


----------



## puckmanfl (May 7, 2011)

good evening...

Sue...

Go Bolts...

I expect a great, hard fought series...  we can recap it when we meet on HHI  Memorial day weekend 2012...!!!


----------



## GregT (May 15, 2011)

I was out of town this weekend, so I'm late to post........but what a game!!!!

Lightning struck again -- big victory over Boston, in Boston -- more to come on Tuesday (I think....)

Good news is that Puck has found a sports bar in Kauai to watch the games, so he gets the best of both....

Exciting days to be a hockey TUGger!

Best,

Greg


----------



## puckmanfl (May 16, 2011)

good morning....

This thing is far from over!!!!  B's had a little rust going in! I expected this to go the distance!!!!  Sports Bar on Kauai only works after 3 more wins!!!! 

Tuesday will be a battle...  San Jose Vancouver looks like a great series as well!!!!


----------



## RandR (May 16, 2011)

GregT said:


> I was out of town this weekend, so I'm late to post........but what a game!!!!
> 
> Lightning struck again -- big victory over Boston, in Boston -- more to come on Tuesday (I think....)
> 
> ...



Watching your team on vacation is a double-edged sword.  I was so angered by the Knicks blowing game 1 while I was watching at NCV that I swore off watching anything else.  Turned out for the best as my Knicks and Rangers both got routed.


----------



## GregT (May 16, 2011)

RandR said:


> Watching your team on vacation is a double-edged sword.  I was so angered by the Knicks blowing game 1 while I was watching at NCV that I swore off watching anything else.  Turned out for the best as my Knicks and Rangers both got routed.



That is a very good point -- can be a great high, or blow a vacation day.

My best wishes to both SueDonJ and Puck as their local teams fight it out --- Boston is a tough venue to play in, should make for an exciting game -- lots of hockey still to be played...

Best to all,

Greg


----------



## puckmanfl (May 16, 2011)

good afternoon!!!!

The results of a sporting event will definitely not ruin a great day in Hawaii.  Golf in the morning, then make sure I am the sports pub at 2 pm Hawaii time to watch the 8 pm EST joust!!!  Then off to the beach or wherever!!!

I love sports and am truly passionate about my teams, but negative results are definitely not life wreckers!!!  My Bolts were the most hideous team in the NHL in the 2008-2009 season but I managed to keep things in proper perspective!!!!

However,it was a pretty long flight home from Prague after the Bolts looked hapless in two losses to Rand's club (Rangers) to open the 2008 NHL season!!!


----------



## RandR (May 16, 2011)

Did you go to Prague just for the games or was there already a trip planned?  

While the outcome of the Knicks game did not ruin my day, I decided that I wanted no outside interference in my good time.  I actually went for a media blackout.  No TV news, interent news or newspapers.  I was nice to completely get away.


----------



## puckmanfl (May 16, 2011)

good afternoon...

An arranged tour by the Lightning that coincided with the opening of the season!! The highlight of our trip was that our best friends on the trip turned out to be Ranger fans that were not satisfied with the tours offered by the Rangers and came on out tour instead!!!!

go Bolts...
The Derek Boogard story is really tragic!!!


----------



## RandR (May 16, 2011)

Now that is a serious fan.  

The Boogaard death is very sad.  Way too young to be gone.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 17, 2011)

I have to chime in to say that I am hoping for a Vancouver/Boston final. If it can't be a Canadian team to win Lord Stanley's Cup the next best thing is one of the original six.

Go Canucks and Go Bruins.


----------



## SueDonJ (May 17, 2011)

Wow, that was one frenetic 3rd period!  On to Tampa ...


----------



## puckmanfl (May 17, 2011)

good evening...

looks like this will be one long hard fought series.... On to Tampa it is

Game on!!!


----------



## GregT (May 18, 2011)

TUGgers,

Big win for the Bruins (and their fans!) -- great hockey being played by the remaining contenders, on to Tampa to see what comes next!!

Best,

Greg


----------



## puckmanfl (May 20, 2011)

good morning...

Tough one for the Bolts last night!!!  Clearly, the B's were better last nite, but Saturday is another day!!!

Go Bolts!!!


----------



## SueDonJ (May 20, 2011)

It's great when all the stars (astronomical and sports figures?) align and you get to watch a team do almost everything right.  That's how it was last night with the B's but you're right, Puck, Saturday is another day.  Go B's!

It's funny - I watch practically every game all season long because if the teevee is on at our house, Don and I will most likely be watching one of our teams.  He lives and dies with the Bruins, it's the RedSox who have my heart and soul.  So even though hockey isn't my favorite sport I do understand and follow it, and I'm surprised in a good way by how much the playoffs are catching my attention.  Weird though, to be so invested in a team that plays in black and gold home jerseys instead of white and red.     So if I'm watching 95% of the games all year, does that mean I'm NOT one of the dreaded bandwagon fans that SportsTalkRadio whackjobs are screaming about these days?!


----------



## puckmanfl (May 20, 2011)

good morning...

Here is the definition of a bandwagon fan!!!!  An example is the Tampa native who left Northern City (boston, n.y. pitt, philly etc.) 20 years ago and now lives in works in Tampa.  This fan purchases season tix for Lightning.   Shows up in 2004 to root us on to a Stanley Cup win...  Then when the team goes down the toilet for a few years, show up to the games when visiting team (name your city) in a jersey from the visiting team.  This usually happens when the team gets good (wash caps, pitt penguins etc).

For example from 2001-2004 when the Pens were teetering on bankruptcy, you couldn't find a pens fan in the house.  Now they all have 87 jersey's.  I have no beef with the locals who travel well to support their club, just our season ticket holders wo break out the home jersey when the visiting team is sitting pretty...

Sue, you are a New Englander that has every right to support your team!!!


----------



## GregT (May 21, 2011)

TUGgers,

Big Game 4 today -- the very tough Bruins holding a 2-1 edge in the Series over the feisty Lightning.  

Will home ice help the Lightning even the count?

Can Lightning have yet another one of those rare multiple-goals in under a minute?

Or will the Bruins continue their solid play and head home with a decisive lead?

Tune in this afternoon....promises to be exciting...

Best to all,

Greg

And with apologies to SueDonJ.....Go Bolts!!!!


----------



## SueDonJ (May 21, 2011)

No apologies necessary, Greg - nothing wrong with picking a team and sticking with them!  Go Bruins!

This afternoon we're DVR'ing the game and will watch it later, so I'm going to have to stay away from the tv, the radio, this thread and any others about the playoffs.  Wish us luck that no one inadvertently gives up the score before we get a chance to watch!

(Last year?  Two years ago??  One of the playoff games went into OT and NBC cut away from it to air the Preakness on time.  Understandably, folks who were recording it went crazy when they realized they didn't get the end of the game.    So I did what the SportsTalkRadio guys said to do, set the DVR for both NBC and Versus with extra time.  Just thought I'd mention it here in case anyone else is recording it.)


----------



## puckmanfl (May 21, 2011)

good evening....

This one was special....

Now we have  a best 2 of 3 with two evenly matched teams...

Now the fun really starts!!!!

ON to Boston ... and beyond!!!!


----------



## puckmanfl (May 21, 2011)

good evening

Funny DVR story!!!!

Way back when... my Bolts were trailing Pittsburgh 3-1 ingames and were head up to the BURG for game 5.  I was working the afternoon shift and the game was a matinee.  I had the DVR going and told my family and partners not to spill the beans!!! Just before leaving work, I logged onto TUG and saw GregT's post that started THIS thread.  When  I saw the title "Lightning Strikes" I knew good news was forthcoming....

The rest as the say , is history!!!!

One way or another off to Kauai Lagoons on Saturday!!!1


----------



## taffy19 (May 21, 2011)

Have a wonderful trip, puckmanfl.  

I know nothing about sports but I love to read all your posts and from Greg and Susan too.   It changes my mind for the better with all the timeshare woes, at least for me.


----------



## puckmanfl (May 21, 2011)

good evening...

Keep reading and I'll keep posting...

Here is another true, it ain't over till it's over story!!!  Sue, this one will be a smidge painful.  I was at this event live as I sold hot dogs at Yankee and Shea Stadium from 1974-1987!! Put myself thru college and medical school!!!

In 1986 the Bosox were leading the Mets 5-3 in the bottom of the 10th in game 6 of the World Series.  The Mets had 2 outs and 2 strikes on Gary Carter with no runners aboard.  Just before the 0-2 delivery came in, the Shea Stadium message board flashed this announcement

The New York Mets congratulate the Boston RedSox 1986 World series champs!!!  The message flashed for 2 seconds before it was yanked..

Carter singled
Mitchell singled
Knight singled
mookie wilson steps up... wild pitch scores Mitchell

and of course everyone knows what happened next...

Today's Lightning game refreshed that memory, because I  was ready to put a fork in em' as they were done!!!!


----------



## puckmanfl (May 21, 2011)

good evening...

The problem with sports as that some people take it way to seriously.  I am as passionate about my teams as anyone, but during today's Lightning game, I was sitting next to two fans in B's jersey's.  When the b's were up 3-0 they were excited but not obnoxious.  We returned the politeness when our team prevailed!!!

At the end of the day Sue and I have a date at some eatery on HHI memorial day weekend 2012 where we will toast this series..  Don and Mrs Puck can come too!!!!


----------



## dioxide45 (May 21, 2011)

puckmanfl said:


> good evening...
> 
> The problem with sports as that some people take it way to seriously.  I am as passionate about my teams as anyone, but during today's Lightning game, I was sitting next to two fans in B's jersey's.  When the b's were up 3-0 they were excited but not obnoxious.  We returned the politeness when our team prevailed!!!
> 
> At the end of the day Sue and I have a date at some eatery on HHI memorial day weekend 2012 where we will toast this series..  Don and Mrs Puck can come too!!!!



Will the series even be over by Memorial Day weekend??? I guess it will, only the final runs in to June. That is my only beef with the NHL playoff schedule. They are practically playing hockey in to summer. I know it is all about the money and selling tickets for seven game series, but I firmly believe that the earlier rounds should be shortened to five game series.


----------



## puckmanfl (May 21, 2011)

good evening...

the answer is shortening the regular season to 74 games!!! 82 is just way too long!!!


----------



## GregT (May 22, 2011)

That was a great game yesterday!!   I watched from home and was a bit concerned for our Lightning fans when the Bruins were up 3-0.

But the Lightning pulled off one of their patented 2 goals in under a minute (or so it seemed) and then 3-2 became a tied game and then the Lightning surged forward.

Wow!!!!!   Puck, it must have been exciting to be there (and it must have been loud).

Back to Boston where this great series will continue between two very well matched teams.

Best to both teams, but with the customary apologies.......Go Bolts!!!!

Greg


----------



## SueDonJ (May 22, 2011)

It's on to a brand new 2 out of 3 series now ... may the best team win!

Yesterday was very frustrating for Bruins fans as I'm sure the game before that was for Lightning fans.  Plus we ended up watching it helter-skelter, half of the 2nd period and the third in realtime, then the DVR'd first and half of the 2nd later last night.  What can I say, we're gluttons for punishment but had to see what it was the Bruins were doing right at the beginning that they then switched to doing wrong!  (A lot as it turned out.)

Dioxide, are you confused or am I?  Puck and I won't be visiting SW at the same time until next year, 2012.  Hopefully this series will be over by then!  But I agree all around with most every sport - the playoffs drag on far too long and tv revenue is the reason.


----------



## puckmanfl (May 22, 2011)

good evening...

The NHL gets minimal revenue per team from the TV contract.  The NFL could make a profit without a single fanny in the seat, however the NHL is a "gate" based league.  The playoff games are pure profit as the players draw their season checks over the regular season.  The playoff games are pure profit based on gate and concession revenue minus facility operating charges. Take a building such as TD garden with 18,000 seats with an average playoff price of $100/seat.  This generates an opening revenue of $1.8 mil/game, add concessions and you get the picture.  The Bruins have already had 8 home games with 9 on Monday.  The math becomes pretty obvious...

The recently done NHL TV package with NBC/Versus/comcast is 1 billion $$$ over 10 years.  This gives each team about 3.3 million/year .  A small piece of the overall budget.  Many of the bigger traditional hockey markets (Rangers/Bruins/flyers) have sweet deals with cable networks (MSG/NESN/Comcast).  At the end of the day "fannies" in the seats pay the freight!!!

The demographics of Hockey and it's fans keep this a distant 4th to the other Big 3 (NFL,MLB and NBA)

Last weekend you will recall NBC did not have any NHL on TV.  It was usurped by the Players championship.  The last thing NBC needs is a triple overtime game encroaching on a potential Tiger sighting in the Players Championship.  Golf doesn't generate large numbers but the demographics of the golf TV watcher are in the coveted 25-45 High income demographic that advertisers crave!!!

I know about as much regarding the Economics of Sport as I do about marriott timesharing!!!!


----------



## puckmanfl (May 24, 2011)

good morning..

Tough one for the Bolts last night....

I felt it was an outstanding battle with both teams playing well...

The mountain just became a bit steeper, but this team just won't quit and be counted out!!!

Go Bolts...hopefully some home cookin' will help....


----------



## SueDonJ (May 24, 2011)

Go Bruins!    

The announcing for playoff games gives me apoplexy.  EVERY SINGLE play is LIFE AND DEATH and these guys SCREAM AT THE LISTENERS to let them know that EVERY MINUTE of EVERY GAME is THE MOST IMPORTANT MINUTE!!!!!!!!!!

You don't realize how much that affects you until the game is over and you find yourself falling off the edge of the chair that you were perched on for the entire 3rd period!  Next game I'm going to experiment with muting the sound to see if I can recognize the MOST IMPORTANT PLAYS without their insane screaming.


----------



## puckmanfl (May 24, 2011)

good morning

Sue..
enjoy the game with the sound off!!!

I can't describe what a defining moment is, but I know you will recognize it when you see it!!!!

The game is even better live and in person!!!!


----------



## GregT (May 24, 2011)

That was another exciting game last night!  Back to Tampa now, with the Bruins in a position to advance to the Finals -- wow!

But the Lightning doesn't fold when their back is against the wall -- (remember Pittsburgh?  Remember Game 4 a few short days ago?)  

Exciting times to be a Hockey TUGger......and with apologies.....Go Bolts!!!!

Best,

Greg


----------



## GregT (May 25, 2011)

Big Game Tonight Hockey Fans!!!

Back to Tampa Bay, with the very tough Bruins with a 3-2 game edge in the series....Will the Lightning pull off another improbable victory?   

Tune in tonight...8pm ET.....I'm sure devoted TUGgers Puck and Sue will be watching....with Puck watching the action live!!!

Here's to a good game......and..........(apologies).......Go Bolts!!!!

Best,

Greg


----------



## SueDonJ (May 25, 2011)

Hmmmmm.  Wonder if the high-def feed is in sync with the radio broadcast ...  Listening to the radio guys is my favorite way to take in Sox games (other than actually being at the park) but the two feeds aren't in sync.  Maybe it'll be different for the hockey games and instead of watching sound-less I'll get to listen to the regular-season announcers who aren't insanely hysterical for the whole game.

(BTW, Sox have an early game today, 12:05 first pitch.)

(Also BTW, Don will probably be having NONE OF THIS even if it does work!)


----------



## puckmanfl (May 25, 2011)

good evening....

The broadcasts are definitely not in Sync.  During OT of the Bolts 3-2 win over the Caps in game 2, I was watching on Direct TV Versus HD. My son was watching on Standard Def cable in his room.  The puck was crossing the red line on a long pass and I heard a scream from the other room!!! I then learned there is about an 8 second dlay on the satellite HD feed as the Bolts had already scored!!!

Kind of like a time machine!!!!

Go Bolts!!!

Win or lose will report back aftert the game!!!!


----------



## dioxide45 (May 25, 2011)

puckmanfl said:


> good evening....
> 
> The broadcasts are definitely not in Sync.  During OT of the Bolts 3-2 win over the Caps in game 2, I was watching on Direct TV Versus HD. My son was watching on Standard Def cable in his room.  The puck was crossing the red line on a long pass and I heard a scream from the other room!!! I then learned there is about an 8 second dlay on the satellite HD feed as the Bolts had already scored!!!
> 
> ...



I think the HD and DVR is the cause of the delay, not necessarily the feed itself. We have an HD DVR and a SD DVR, the HD one is a few seconds behind. When we only has a SD DVR and SD receiver, the SD DVR was also always behind. I think DVRs actually play live TV under a short buffer. 

I know in the past when I lived in Canada and would watch Blue Jays games, I would often mute the TV and listen to the radio broadcast. They were always in sync and the radio announcers were far better, especially during post season as we always had to deal with the announcers on the American networks.


----------



## GregT (May 25, 2011)

Wow......what a Game Six!!!!

Back and forth....just the way the entire Series has been....but the scrappy Lightning held off charge after charge by the Bruins in the final minutes as the Bruins relentlessly attacked.......forcing Game 7 back in Boston -- Friday night...the day before Puck flies west.......

Winner to the Stanley Cup Final.....wow....wow....

Best to all.......(a)..........Go Bolts!!!!


Greg


----------



## puckmanfl (May 26, 2011)

good evening...

The team that won't go away didn't!!!!  A good power play cures lots of ills!!!

Off to Boston and whatever awaits!!!!  The joint was jumping tonight!!!

To infinity and beyond!!!!

This series is as good as it gets....


----------



## SueDonJ (May 27, 2011)

(Oh my word, less than two hours to go and I can barely function.  This is too too nerve-wracking.)


----------



## puckmanfl (May 27, 2011)

good evening...

I agree....  

I am doing the last minute packing!!!!

may the best club win... it has been great!!!!

either way off to KL on saturday....

To infinity and beyond!!!!


----------



## SueDonJ (May 27, 2011)

WOW!!  What a game!  This one could have gone either way, the teams were that evenly matched.  I'm sorry for your team, Puck, but happy for mine.   

Hey Puck, have a wonderful trip.  Really looking forward to your posts from Hawaii, when you can manage a minute or two away from paradise.  (That reminds me when we got an exchange to Waiohai.  I asked TUGgers, "how do you pronounce that anyway?"  And got the answer:  "Pair-Oh-Dice."  I guess it fits anywhere in Hawaii.)


----------



## dioxide45 (May 27, 2011)

SueDonJ said:


> (That reminds me when we got an exchange to Waiohai. I asked TUGgers, "how do you pronounce that anyway?"  And got the answer:  "Pair-Oh-Dice."  I guess it fits anywhere in Hawaii.)



I have often tried to pronounce it myself. Going off of the basic principle of the language I come up with Wah-e-oh-ha-e. Anyone know if this is right?


----------



## puckmanfl (May 27, 2011)

good evening

Congrats Sue!!! The B's were better... not much better but better none the less..

To my mind only Boston advances, but both teams are winners!!!

The nutty media makes the team with fewer points "losers" but nothing could be further from the truth...

I am a proud fan...

Now, I root for the B's....Go Bruins!!!!
will post from KL....

To infinity and beyond!!!


----------



## SueDonJ (May 27, 2011)

dioxide45 said:


> I have often tried to pronounce it myself. Going off of the basic principle of the language I come up with Wah-e-oh-ha-e. Anyone know if this is right?



They told me, "Why Oh High."  Don't know if that's right but nobody laughed at me when I said it there.


----------



## taffy19 (May 27, 2011)

Enjoy your vacation.     Waiohai is nice and so is Kauai and the other Islands.  I hope that you'll have a nice unit for your special occasion.


----------



## GregT (May 28, 2011)

All,

That was (yet another!!!) exciting hockey game -- this has been a great thread and lots of fun to participate in -- now we have to morph it over to support the Bruins in the Finals.

The Bolts put on an impressive performance, but at the end, the small margin of one goal was enough to put the Bruins into the Stanley Cup.   But very very very exciting up until the very end...

Congrats to SueDonJ and all the good Bruins fans -- onto the Finals, and I'll be hoping for Bruins victories now.....

Best to all,

Greg


----------



## radmoo (May 28, 2011)

Let's Go Bruins - Bring on the Knucks!


----------



## GregT (Jun 2, 2011)

What a game!  Did anyone see the Bruins lose a heartbreaker to the Canucks?   Tie game at 0-0 until the final minutes (seconds?!).

Each goalie had many many great saves -- and then the Canucks pushed across with 18 seconds to go to score the winning goal -- and the local joint went wild.

Congrats to the Canucks on a terrific win -- and here's hoping that the Bruins can rally from the tough loss to tie the Series 1-1.

Best to all,

Greg


----------



## SueDonJ (Jun 2, 2011)

(I'm a little confused with playoff threads here and in the Lounge - how did I miss that one before now?!)

What a great game but a heartbreaker for sure.  If you like omens, yesterday was the first time since 1972 that Massachusetts got hit by a tornado.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jun 2, 2011)

And for something completely different ... Boston statues decked out in Bruins gear.  :hysterical:   We sure do love our playoffs - during yesterday's day game at Fenway there was a "Good Luck, Bruins!" sign on the backstop, Rene Rancourt sang the National Anthem, and the Bruins/Canucks have been slotted into the scoreboard on the Green Monster.


----------



## GregT (Jun 14, 2011)

Just wanted to make sure the TUGging world was watching -- and knows that Game 7 is coming in the Stanley Cup Finals.

Good luck to SueDonJ's Bruins in the upcoming battle -- it promises to be a good one!   Maybe Schilling can send them some good luck socks.....

(And Puck, I may be getting that Hockey premium channel you were telling me about for next year......)

Best to all,

Greg


----------



## puckmanfl (Jun 14, 2011)

Good evening...


I will be watching too!

Go B's

NHL centre ice package is the best $149 you will spend all year.  especially if you are in a market without NHL hockey.  You may be in the Kings/Ducks catchment area!


----------



## puckmanfl (Jun 15, 2011)

good evening

Congrats to SueDon and the B's...

well done

I think that my lightning gave the B's more of a struggle than the Canucks!!!


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 15, 2011)

puckmanfl said:


> good evening
> 
> Congrats to SueDon and the B's...
> 
> ...



I would have to agree. With all the hype leading up to game 7, it was kind of a let down.

Now we look to next year, not for the Canucks, but rather the Leafs.


----------



## davidn247 (Jun 15, 2011)

puckmanfl said:


> good evening
> 
> Congrats to SueDon and the B's...
> 
> ...



Such a good season for Vancouver.... until now. What a shame to end up like this. Congrats to Bruins and its tuggers fans.


----------



## GregT (Jun 16, 2011)

Congrats to SueDonJ and all the Bruins fans -- a great series and a satisfying finish (if you're rooting for the Bruins, that is)!!

And great videos in this thread too......

Best to all,

Greg


Now that it's officially off-season.....Go Bolts!!!! (both the football and hockey ones)


----------



## puckmanfl (Jun 16, 2011)

good morning...

next year.... during your April visit to the mouse house we will check out the Lightning and the NCAA Frozen 4 in Tampa 1st weekend in April...

P.S. lightning were ESPN magazines 2nd most rated franchise in the4  sports...

go to ESPN.com for the rankings


----------



## puckmanfl (Apr 23, 2015)

Good evening

I dusted this thread out of mothballs...

4 years ago today GregT started this one... Basically, the story recap.  Bolts were down 3 games to 1 against Penguins.  Game was on a Saturday afternoon, and I was stuck at work.  Everyone was put on double secret diversion as I had the game on DVR.  Of course Greg had no idea and reported the Bolts 8-2 win immediately... It was a great surprise..

Tonight a mini-miracle in Motown... Bolts down 2-0 with 5 minutes to go...trying hard but frustrated by a really good Wings team.  Then the triplets (9,18,86) strike not once but twice within 77 seconds to tie it up,  Off to OT where Vic Hedman leads a 3-1 jailbreak into Red Wing zone.  Main triplet #9 buries the winner and series tied at 2-2.  

Back to Amalie Arena for game 5.  This thing is just starting!!!


----------



## GregT (Apr 23, 2015)

puckmanfl said:


> Good evening
> 
> I dusted this thread out of mothballs...
> 
> ...



Puck, I love it -- time to pull out the jersey!

Go Bolts!


----------



## mjm1 (Apr 24, 2015)

Enjoy the rest of the game Puck.

I am here at MOC watching the Golden State Warriors.  They just came back from 20 down to tie it with a 3 pointer to take it to OT.  Amazing game!

I hope both the Bolts and Warriors pull them out.

Mike


----------



## puckmanfl (Apr 24, 2015)

good morning

The Warriors are a lot like the Bolts.  A little followed franchise doing great things!!! Curry is a "beast"  Lights out shooter...  A nice story.  Kerr made a great move giving up Knicks offer for the Warriors...

Go Warriors...  I can root for that bunch.  They seem to play the right way!!!


----------



## ace2000 (Apr 24, 2015)

Meanwhile the Blues have started playing like a Stanley Cup team again...


----------



## GregT (Apr 24, 2015)

GregT said:


> Puck,
> 
> Good reading and good references -- thanks for pointing me in the right direction!!
> 
> ...



I never get tired of watching that clip.

This was a really fun thread, I'm glad it was resurrected (and that the Bolts are competing!)


----------



## puckmanfl (Apr 26, 2015)

good morning...

It's not looking so good for the Bolts...

Wings seem to be bigger, stronger and faster at this time.  Lightning face win or go home scenario at the "Joe"  Monday night.  I am going to root them on and have confidence that my team can turn this around!!!

Go Bolts


----------



## puckmanfl (Apr 27, 2015)

good evening...

Bolts come through with their best and most important effort of the season...

Bolts win 5-2 at the "Joe"

Best 2 words in sports....

Game 7....


----------



## GregT (Apr 28, 2015)

puckmanfl said:


> Game 7....



Home Ice..........................Go Bolts!!


----------



## GregT (Apr 29, 2015)

Great game on now - Bolts just scored in third period, up 1-0 now.  16 mins left. 

Go Bolts!


----------



## sb2313 (Apr 29, 2015)

Never gets old watching the wings choke when it counts! Congrats to the Lightning on their win over Detroit from a Blackhawks fan.


----------



## puckmanfl (Apr 29, 2015)

good evening

Just got home....

Bolts won, but I am not rally sure we were the better team. It was th emost even playoff series I have ever seen.  Detroit should be proud, boy did they play hard (without #1, #2 defensmen)..

Bolts took a huge step... winning that first playoff series  is a HUGE step for a young club!!!

next stop  Montreal....


----------



## mjm1 (Apr 29, 2015)

Congrats Puck.  The playoffs are great. We are in Maui right now and there are plenty of Canadians here, so hockey is on at every place we see.  Glad to see the Bolts beat Detroit.

Mike


----------



## GregT (Apr 30, 2015)

My favorite hockey jersey!   

Puck took me to a game in April 2012 and was kind enough to give me this jersey as a gift.  (It even says Tibbitts on the back)

On to Montreal!   Go Bolts!


----------



## puckmanfl (Apr 30, 2015)

good morning

Greg...

If you fly in for a playoff game...I will get you a matching Blue Home jersey...  Dinner at Bern's too!!!

GO Bolts...


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 30, 2015)

Puck, congrats to your team and good luck going forward!


----------



## GregT (Apr 30, 2015)

puckmanfl said:


> good morning
> 
> Greg...
> 
> ...



Puck -- now THAT is a tempting offer....I would love to accept, but will be tricky finding a home game that coincides with a free weekend.

Coincidentally...Memorial Day weekend is surprisingly clear.........if Tampa Bay advances........

Go Bolts!

Best,

Greg


----------



## amanda14 (Apr 30, 2015)

Bern's?  Was just there.  Love that place.


----------



## puckmanfl (Apr 30, 2015)

good evening

Amanda..

since your team is leaving for Brooklyn, perhaps you could join Bolts Nation!!!

All newbies welcome  

go bolts...


----------



## amanda14 (May 1, 2015)

Oh we are on the bandwagon. My parents have a place in Tierra Verde so we are on board! We were there 3 weeks ago hence the annual Berns visit.

Watching game now and regardless of the outcome Bishop has been amazing.


----------



## puckmanfl (May 1, 2015)

good evening

2 OT...

KOOOOOOOOOOOOCHerov!!!!!  #86

one of the triplets!!!

This is getting good...

amanda... welcome to Bolts Nation!!!!


----------



## GregT (May 6, 2015)

Wow!!!!!!!!!!   

2-1 Victory on Home Ice!  Winning goal at the buzzer!

19:59 into Period 3??!!

3-0 series score with big game tomorrow....

Go Bolts!


----------



## puckmanfl (May 6, 2015)

good evening...

Double Wow....

Triplets do it again!!!

nuff said...


----------



## GregT (May 7, 2015)

No Lightning tonight....

Canadiens were the winner, and it goes back to Montreal.

Bolts up 3-1, but Canadiens definitely showed up tonight and looked tough...

Game 5 in Montreal is Saturday night...

Go Bolts!


----------



## puckmanfl (May 8, 2015)

good morning...

Series on now!!!!  Despite a 3-1 lead, Bolts-Habs has been pretty even.  A few breaks the other way and the 3-1 lead could have been reversed!!!

Stay Tuned!!!

It gets good now!!!

A series gets started when each team wins a road game !!!!


----------



## amanda14 (May 12, 2015)

Congrats Puck!

To think the triplet line was put together initially because of injuries.  What a speedy and feisty group.

Now that this game is done...let's go Caps!


----------



## puckmanfl (May 12, 2015)

good evening...

Yup   Triplets were born from injuries...

last year Stammer was the third triplet!!!!

Amanda... I am pulling for NYR tomorrow...

Rangers Bolts has so many delicious story lines..!!!  

Tonight was by far the most bestest game they have played in 13 playoff games...  I counted 2 errors the entire night!!


----------



## GregT (May 12, 2015)

Great game tonight -- I listened on the way home -- was 1-0, then heard the goal for 2-0.  Looking good in 2nd Period!

By the time I started the grill, it was 3-0.  A little tense when closed to 3-1 but love the empty net goal to raise to 4-1 and give the game to the Bolts!

Alot of fun to watch and excited for the next matchup!

Go Bolts!

Best,

Greg


----------



## puckmanfl (May 13, 2015)

good morning (except on Left Coast)

Actually, even when Habs made it 3-1 there was a sense of calm and control with the Bolts.  They were in complete control and Montreal didn't get a sniff down the stretch.  It was text book "close-out" hockey.  It wasn't a "prevent" defense!!!

Most complete effort of playoffs.... By Far!!!!


----------



## puckmanfl (May 13, 2015)

good evening....

In case you missed it...

a classic hockey tradition... nothing like it in sports

http://lightning.nhl.com/club/news.htm?id=767546


----------



## GregT (May 13, 2015)

puckmanfl said:


> good evening....
> 
> In case you missed it...
> 
> ...



Puck,

Who do the Bolts match up better against?  Capitals or Rangers?

Going to an exciting Eastern Conference Final either way....   and that was a great Game 6, I was thinking about you and how loud that arena must have been.  Still can't believe the buzzer beater in Game 3...

Best,

Greg


----------



## puckmanfl (May 13, 2015)

good evening

I want NYR....

If you want to be the best, you have to beat the best!!!  even though we give up home ice, I believe we match up better against NYR.  Both teams play similar speed games... Caps closer to Red Wings, more physical grinding bunch!!! 

besides NYR-Bolts has some juicy story lines about last years trade... Marty back in Tampa etc...


----------



## GregT (May 13, 2015)

puckmanfl said:


> good evening
> 
> I want NYR....
> 
> ...



Puck,

What does it mean that Bolts give up home ice against Rangers (but not Capitals?)   I don't know how they determine who gets Game 7?

And agree, St. Louis back in Tampa would be interesting.

Best,

Greg


----------



## puckmanfl (May 13, 2015)

good evening

Home ice (game 7) 2-2-1-1-1 format is determined by seeding and total points...

NYR had 113  Presidents trophy, most in league   

Montreal had 110

Bolts 108

Capitals 101

red Wings 100

so, Bolts had home ice v wings  game 7 in Tampa
against Montreal Bolts started on road and Habs had game 7 (if it happened)

If bolts play NYR they start in New York (saturday), game 7 in MSG...If caps win, they start in Tampa saturday with game 7 in Tampa

Hope that helps...


----------



## GregT (May 13, 2015)

puckmanfl said:


> good evening
> 
> Home ice (game 7) 2-2-1-1-1 format is determined by seeding and total points...
> 
> ...



Puck, got it -- thank you -- funny, I'm sitting here watching the game on tape delay (current in 1st OT -- 8:42 left) -- was rooting for the Rangers but like the Capitals now (Game 7 -- on Saturday, May 23rd )

Best,

Greg


----------



## GregT (May 13, 2015)

Rangers just scored....

St. Louis returns to play against his original club in the Eastern Conference Finals....

Go Bolts!


----------



## GregT (May 20, 2015)

All,

Phenomenal game tonight (just watched on the DVR) -- Bolts score in Overtime to win 6-5 and take a 2-1 lead in the series score.

Bolts were looking good until Rangers tied the game with ~3:00 left in third period.  Very exciting game between two excellent teams.

Go Bolts!

Best,

Greg


----------



## puckmanfl (May 21, 2015)

good evening

This one was was off the charts... 2 super teams going at it....

Gregster is the president of the San Diego chapter of Bolts Nation!!!!

This thing is just getting started..

probably going 7!!!!


----------



## amanda14 (May 21, 2015)

Who would of thought 10 goals in a playoff game.

Started out with a bang with that hit in the first period and was exciting all game long.

Wonder how much dental work the Lightning player needed when he took that stick to the mouth.  Toughest athletes those guys.


----------



## amanda14 (May 23, 2015)

To think on NY sports radio most callers were concerned about Lundquist and possibly benching him for Talbot.

Great series thus far.


----------



## GregT (May 27, 2015)

Okay Puck, I'm hooked.

For the Xth time in a row, I come home, I turn on the television and watch Channel 220, where playoff hockey is on.  My family looks at me like I am crazy.

Alas, the Lightning lost Game 6 tonight, setting up the final game in NYC on Friday night.  A great game, close going into Period 3, where the Rangers really stepped up impressively.  Great hockey was played, but the good guys didn't carry the day.

So.....Game 7 coming, just as Puck predicted......

Go Bolts!!!

Best,

Greg


----------



## puckmanfl (May 27, 2015)

good evening....

Was hoping to have it end tonight..But NYR just too strong in 3rd period....

Game 7 is a wonderful opportunity....  Bolts get an extra day to regroup... I expect strong effort from both teams!!!!

Game on!!!


----------



## GregT (May 27, 2015)

Puck,

John and Ella (my FIL and MIL) were over on Sunday for various family stuff.  John walks in and sees me watching hockey on the TV.   He looks at me inquisitively, I say "do you remember Dr. Todd from Kauai?"   He says Yes.....well there is now another Lightning fan in San Diego...

Best,

Greg


----------



## puckmanfl (May 27, 2015)

good morning....

Perfect....

Bolts nation is growing!!!

I know that in today's only winner's count mentality, that anything less than an championship is a failure!!! However, i look at it differently.  I love my Bolts win,lose or draw because they are passionate, fan-based and represent our community.

Of course, winning is just so much more fun!!!!

I look forward to an epic game 7...

send my best to John and Ella...!!!!


----------



## ace2000 (May 27, 2015)

I just checked the score when I saw this thread and saw the article I read called it a rout.  I was surprised to see that since I checked in on the score at the beginning of the third period and it was just 2-1.   Must've been some heavy scoring in the final period.

Anyway, home field advantage is huge in any game 7.  Good luck Lightning!


----------



## puckmanfl (May 27, 2015)

good morning...

Statistics show that in NHLplayoffs... home ice means not much UNTIL game 7..then it is about 75% home team!!!

Game was real close....Bolts down 2-1 bushing hard..they threw lots of players at net.  #91  took puck around net had good luck  but lost puck an NYR went off on 3-1 break and scored...

rest was history!!!!

Bolts have huge task ahead...but I feel they will represent well...


----------



## rovitm (May 29, 2015)

Congrats to your Bolts.   They played a great game.


----------



## GregT (May 29, 2015)

What a Series!!!!

Great Game 7 - great third period - Go Bolts!

On to the Stanley Cup!


----------



## SueDonJ (May 29, 2015)

Good show, Bolts!  Enjoy the ride, Puck.


----------



## puckmanfl (May 29, 2015)

Good evening

Thanks to all  

Bolts came up Huge....

Greg...maybe I can stay at your place if I CAN snag some ducats if Ducks win????

Thanks to all that have joined Bolts Nation...


----------



## amanda14 (May 30, 2015)

The league probably wants Chicago to win as I am sure they wanted the NYR to be victorious.  Congrats!


----------



## jont (May 30, 2015)

congrats to the bolts! they played a flawless game last night.


----------



## skifast (May 30, 2015)

How about them Hawks!


----------



## sb2313 (May 30, 2015)

skifast said:


> How about them Hawks!



Great win for the Hawks and this should be a great series vs the Lightning coming up!


----------



## puckmanfl (Jun 7, 2015)

good morning

Greetings from the Cup Final....


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E8uggvSFsl0

another great video that explains why Hockey is the greatest game...

enjoy!!!


----------



## GregT (Jun 7, 2015)

puckmanfl said:


> good morning
> 
> Greetings from the Cup Final....
> 
> ...



Great clip -- I saw that one TV and that it was very well done.

This is an exciting series......tough loss Game 1, exciting win Game 2 -- more to come.  Go Bolts!!!


----------



## GregT (Jun 9, 2015)

Game 3......exciting game......Bishop looked pretty beat up but had some great stops....Go Bolts!!!


----------



## puckmanfl (Jun 9, 2015)

good morning....

Big Win for the boys...

I think this is just getting started!!!!

Go Bolts...


----------



## skifast (Jun 10, 2015)

What a series!
Slow start for both teams, but another great one-goal game.  What an outstanding finish - by both teams!
Two more wins and we will have a winner!
(Hopefully the red team).


----------



## sb2313 (Jun 11, 2015)

skifast said:


> What a series!
> Slow start for both teams, but another great one-goal game.  What an outstanding finish - by both teams!
> Two more wins and we will have a winner!
> (Hopefully the red team).



This series seems destined for 7 as I just don't see either of these teams losing a game 6 when down 3-2.


----------



## puckmanfl (Jun 14, 2015)

good evening...

Hawks looking  better right now... Bolts have "backs to wall"...but that's when they are most dangerous....  Looking forward to a heroic effort tomorrow...  we shall see... either way..one heck of a ride!!!

Go Bolts...


----------



## sb2313 (Jun 16, 2015)

Great series and great win by the Hawks! But if you want to have some extra cash for your summer 2016 vacations, put a bet on the Lightning now as they look to be great for years to come.


----------



## skifast (Jun 16, 2015)

Sorry Puck - but it was a great series by two great teams.
As SB said, the Bolts are the real thing, and with their youth, are sure to be contenders for awhile.  Unbelievable the injuries they played with - hockey players play hurt because they love the game.
In the meantime, the Hawks and their fans will enjoy the summer with Lord Stanley's Cup.


----------



## GregT (Jun 16, 2015)

This was a great series and I enjoyed it very much!

Sorry to see Bolts not come out on top, but congratulations to the Hawks on playing strong and winning again -- now hoping for a playoffs return trip next trip for the Lightning (and maybe a road trip to Amalie!)

Hmmm....we will have to reactivate the thread .....?

Go Bolts!

Best,

Greg


----------



## puckmanfl (Jun 16, 2015)

good morning...

Congrats to Hawks...

The future is bright for my Bolts, but not their time yet!!!  Very Very Proud but Hawks are the "real deal"....

We can put this thread in mothballs... until next year!!!

Go Bolts...


----------



## Tradetimes (Jun 16, 2015)

Great game yesterday...but Go Habs Go


----------



## puckmanfl (Jun 16, 2015)

good evening

My last word on the subject....

http://tbo.com/sports/lightning/bol...ocial&utm_source=Facebook&utm_campaign=buffer


----------



## GregT (Apr 13, 2016)

All,

Time to revive the thread!

Go Bolts - great victory tonight vs Redwings.  A lot of hockey left - but fun stuff!

Best,

Greg


----------



## puckmanfl (Apr 13, 2016)

good evening...

Back after too long a hiatus....

This was just outstanding stuff..playoff hockey at it's best.. reminds me of a great line from John Mclane (Bruce Willis) in Die Hard II...

Senator Fred Thompson asks McClane... "is this what you expected???  He replies... "Nah, it's only the beginning !!!!"

This series is going 7....  two pretty evenly matched clubs....


----------



## GregT (Apr 19, 2016)

All,

The Bolts come away with a huge win on the road, and lead the series 3-1 - and now return to Home Ice. 

Exciting hockey, to be sure!!!   Anybody else have a team playing in post-season?  Would love to hear it!

Best,

Greg


----------



## ace2000 (Apr 20, 2016)

GregT said:


> Exciting hockey, to be sure!!!   Anybody else have a team playing in post-season?  Would love to hear it!



Blues !!!


----------



## rsackett (Apr 20, 2016)

Wings, 25 years straight!


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 20, 2016)

rsackett said:


> Wings, 25 years straight!



Boooooo


----------



## Fasttr (Apr 20, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> Boooooo



You let the Canadian sneak out of you again!!!


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 20, 2016)

Fasttr said:


> You let the Canadian sneak out of you again!!!



Yeah. Even though I am American now, I can't root for the Red Wings. This is a depressing year for Canadian NHL hockey, and not a single team to root for in the playoffs.


----------



## puckmanfl (Apr 20, 2016)

good evening...

25 years in a row in the playoffs is really impressive...

our GM learned from the best...

however...the Bolts were just born when that streak started...

pretty Bizzare about the Candian teams...  however, it's now an international game with US , Europe and Russia heavily represented...  The Captain of the Montreal Canadiens is from the good ol' USA...

Bolts work isn't done yet!!! Big game tomorrow... 
of course, I will be in my primo seats!!!

This new kid #27 Drouin (after an adolescent temper tantrum) is turning into a new stud for the Bolts...


----------



## Lv2Trvl (Apr 20, 2016)

Going with our Warriors!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Lv2Trvl (Apr 20, 2016)

Never mind. Wrong game.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Lv2Trvl (Apr 20, 2016)

Change Warriors to Sharks!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## puckmanfl (Apr 21, 2016)

good evening

Boys stole a win tonight.... but we move on to Round 2

To infinty and Beyond...

either Panthers or Islanders next... some well needed rest for the crew


----------



## GregT (Apr 22, 2016)

puckmanfl said:


> good evening
> 
> Boys stole a win tonight.... but we move on to Round 2
> 
> ...



Will take it.....!!!!!

Congrats to the Bolts -- alot of hockey still coming!


----------



## skifast (Apr 24, 2016)

How 'bout them Hawks? !!!!


----------



## sb2313 (Apr 24, 2016)

skifast said:


> How 'bout them Hawks? !!!!



Still need 1 more win and hopefully Crawford doesn't wake up with anything crazy after that late second period scare!


----------



## amanda14 (Apr 24, 2016)

Lets go Islanders!


----------



## amanda14 (Apr 25, 2016)

Success! Tavares and Greiss carrying the team!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GregT (Apr 25, 2016)

amanda14 said:


> Success! Tavares and Greiss carrying the team!!!!!!!!!!



That was a great game - I started watching in OT and what an ending.  Now they match up against the Bolts....should be a great series!

Best,

Greg


----------



## rovitm (Apr 25, 2016)

Great game and series from Tavares and Greiss.  Looking forward to the match up with the Bolts!


----------



## puckmanfl (Apr 25, 2016)

good evening

Bolts v Islanders will be good stuff as well... shame Stammer won't be available... would have been nice story line as he played on every team growing up with Tavares... a battle of the 91's... both different types but both studs..

currently watching Blues V Hawks... as Greg would say... good stuff...

Go Bolts


----------



## ace2000 (Apr 26, 2016)

Not sure why we're all updating a 2011 thread here... but I do know that 2016 is the year of the Blues !!!


----------



## skifast (Apr 26, 2016)

Great series - Hawks vs. Blues.
Wrong outcome, but congrats to the Blues!
Some great hockey still to come.


----------



## puckmanfl (Apr 27, 2016)

good morning

Good for the Blues....  a really good team that defeated some of its demons!!!  Well done...

The thread is updated, because it's timeless!!! The playoffs are the best time of the year.  It has nothing to do with timeshares, doesn't provide any useful info...It's just fun!!!!

enjoy

Go Bolts...


----------



## amanda14 (Apr 28, 2016)

Off night for Bishop, solid night for Greiss. 4th Line doing awesome. Go Isles!


----------



## puckmanfl (Apr 28, 2016)

good evening...

Amanda...

you got it exactly correct...bang on assessment...

Hopefully Bolts get back on track Saturday...

I'll be at Barclay's for game #3..with oldest cash drain...


----------



## amanda14 (May 1, 2016)

Bishop back on his game which means he isles have to pick it up.


----------



## puckmanfl (May 1, 2016)

good evening

Amanda

Interesting series..

Isles are "beefier" and "thicker" .  Play a more traditional North-South game. 

Bolts faster/quicker and play more of a bob and weave East-west game...

this thing is going 6-7 games...
Off to Brooklyn to the Barclays for game 3 Tuesday... I will be there wearing my blue!!! oldest cash drain too


----------



## amanda14 (May 3, 2016)

I hope you enjoyed Barclay's.  Not really a great hockey venue but the Lightning did what they needed to do.  I can't believe how the Isles D allowed Palat to just stand there on occasion.

I think you're right about 6-7 games.  Fun series thus far!


----------



## GregT (May 3, 2016)

amanda14 said:


> I hope you enjoyed Barclay's.  Not really a great hockey venue but the Lightning did what they needed to do.  I can't believe how the Isles D allowed Palat to just stand there on occasion.
> 
> I think you're right about 6-7 games.  Fun series thus far!



Agreed on all points -- what a game and what a series so far after just 3 games!  I came home from work (dratted job) and Overtime was just starting.   Started watching the DVR recording and WOW -- both teams look strong!

Could have gone either way -- happy to see Bolts come out victorious, but believe tough games are ahead -- I could also see a 6-7 game series and look forward to watching it unfold.  Go Bolts!!

Best,

Greg


----------



## puckmanfl (May 4, 2016)

good afternoon

On the way home ( 35K feet on jet Blue)...
perfect day

Bolts win in hostile BARN...
great game
Dinner with oldest Cash drain
MVC Pulse stay 
Some business at Cornell Medical ctr...

full review tonight on the MVC Pulse thread but "spoiler" alert  

2 Thumbs up for NYC Pulse property... if they would just put a small mini fridge in the rooms it owuld be perfect


----------



## puckmanfl (May 4, 2016)

good evening

amanda...

Barclay's is just fine...if you are on the "good side" where Isles attack twice...

very acoustically loud barn...

Isles should have real home ice advantage...

They also need to stop harping on those 4 Cups 1980-1983  Great team, great achievement. They need to honor their legacy, without drowning the current team in it!!!  I watched #23 score the 1980 OT cup winning goal about 10 times last nite on the jumbo-tron....


----------



## amanda14 (May 4, 2016)

I can't ever get enough of that clip of Nystrom scoring that goal.  In part, because I was at that game and lucky enough to be in the stands when they carried the cup at home, both times.

Oddly enough, I do some business occasionally with Bob and he is a down to earth dude and in fantastic shape.  Great to hear some stories of the old days.


----------



## puckmanfl (May 6, 2016)

good evening...

love the clip as well... great team..it's one thing to honor the legacy, it's another to drown the current players in it..

No doubt , the old crew are great guys!!!  Down to earth meat and potatoes players.. Bossy , perhaps the greatest LW and goal scorer of all time.  His numbers would have been like Gretzky, if he wasn't cut short bu back issues...

However , calling their playoff run the "drive for five" is a bit much, since #4 was 33 years ago...

anyway, settling in for game 4   should be fun...


----------



## amanda14 (May 7, 2016)

Isles cannot close it out.  Kucherov (sp) is a sniper. You can't allow the triplet line to skate around like that. Should of kept Martin on the ice and continue to hit and move the momentum needle.  Uphill battle.

Agree on the drive for five.  We are lucky to be here.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 7, 2016)

puckmanfl said:


> good evening...
> 
> love the clip as well... great team..it's one thing to honor the legacy, it's another to drown the current players in it..
> 
> ...



It seems that every team in every sport does this. Last year when the Toronto Blue Jays were in the MLB playoffs, the players all had to live in the shadows of Joe Carter's World Series winning home run.  It is always good for the fans to remember the glory days, but does put a lot of pressure on the current team.


----------



## puckmanfl (May 7, 2016)

good morning

series is closer than game total would indicate....2 pretty closely matched teams... a bounce or 2 either way and it could be 3-1 isles... Isles are a good team but somebody has to win..so far Bolts have received last break!!!

Long way to go...

Triplets tough to deal with . Now Killorn is an honorary triplet as he exchanges in.  The "wild card" is #27.  He is creating time and space for #51 and #18...  He isn't Stamkos, but outstanding in a completely different way.  Stamkos is a "sniper" a pure goal scores sort of a cheap version of Bossy (in the day) Drouin can puck hnadle in a phone booth and is a playmaking machine, now with some "tude".  

Stamkos is a center that plays like a wing.  Drouin is a wing that plays like a center..


----------



## GregT (May 7, 2016)

Exciting game and I thought Greiss made amazing stops and that the Bolts would come up short.   Happy with a Bolts victory and we will see what comes next!

Best,

Greg


----------



## amanda14 (May 8, 2016)

Congrats to the Bolts.  Completely outplayed the Isles.  At least we lasted longer then the Rangers.  Back on the Bolts bandwagon now!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BobG7734 (May 9, 2016)

Puck...when you come off from your Bolt's high, we would love to read your review of the NYC Pulse....location, comp to Marquis, etc.

Go Bolts!







puckmanfl said:


> good afternoon
> 
> On the way home ( 35K feet on jet Blue)...
> perfect day
> ...


----------



## ace2000 (May 12, 2016)




----------



## GregT (May 18, 2016)

All,

Series is tied 1-1, in Tampa tonight.  Bishop still injured, Stamkos trying to change his meds, Bolts still dangerous, Penguins pumped after OT win in Game 2, who knows what will happen now?

Exciting hockey, looking forward to tonight's game!

Go Bolts!

Best,

Greg


----------



## buzglyd (May 18, 2016)

We're not far from each other. I'm at HGVC Tuscany Village. Winging off to Puerto Rico in a few hours.


----------



## Pens_Fan (May 18, 2016)

GregT said:


> All,
> 
> Series is tied 1-1, in Tampa tonight.  Bishop still injured, Stamkos trying to change his meds, Bolts still dangerous, Penguins pumped after OT win in Game 2, who knows what will happen now?
> 
> ...



I am afraid that I will have to be rooting against you tonight.

I do have a soft spot for Ben Bishop (and Brian Elliott) as they were both Binghamton Senators.

Not when they play the Penguins, however.


----------



## Lv2Trvl (May 25, 2016)

Wahoo Sharks!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## GregT (May 27, 2016)

All,

We have to wait for next year to return to the Cup Finals.  Great series and missed opportunities for the Bolts.  Congrats to Penguins fans, now will see how Sharks-Pens looks in the finals.  

Best,

Greg


----------



## LisaH (May 27, 2016)

Yeah! Go Sharks!!!


----------



## amanda14 (May 27, 2016)

Shocked Johnson didn't make the world/US team.


----------



## NTP66 (Jun 13, 2016)

I didn't want to jinx anything (incredibly superstitious), but now that I'm in the clear:


----------



## GregT (Jun 13, 2016)

Congrats to Penguins and look forward to hockey next year!!!  

Best,

Greg


----------



## ace2000 (Jun 13, 2016)

Next year, let's call the thread an appropriate name... Penguins Peak!!!  or something like that.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jun 13, 2016)

Congratulations!  It's a unique thing the way your team's championship can boost your spirits, isn't it?  Next year I'm hoping to see the Bruins at it again.


----------



## Ricci (Jun 13, 2016)

Soooo happy the Pens won!  I'm a fair weather fan, and my daughter is a die hard fan with season tickets.  Only wish they could have won at home!   :whoopie:


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 23, 2020)

I guess Puck won't be back for another exciting run with the Bolts?


----------

